# Engine repair manual



## mstebs (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, first post for me. I need a service/repair manual for HMSK 100, 10 hp engine for an Ariens sno-blower. Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I think the manual you need is in the link below, however, if not check the sticky post at the top of the forum for more. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## enginenewby (Jan 23, 2009)

*Looking for Repair Manual*

Hi, first post for me too. I'm also trying to repair a tecumseh engine on an ariens snowblower. The engine model is: HS40-55440C. This manual is great, but is there one with specs for my engine model #?

Thanks in advance,

Matt


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

enginenewby said:


> Hi, first post for me too. I'm also trying to repair a tecumseh engine on an ariens snowblower. The engine model is: HS40-55440C. This manual is great, but is there one with specs for my engine model #?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Matt


Page 91 of the service manual has the specs for your engine. The specifications listed apply to all HS engines.


----------



## zspinner (Jan 25, 2009)

I am looking for a link for a Tecumseh 7.0 Hp repair manual. 
It is a model OH195SA (OHSK70). Any help would be appreciated. The manual I found for purchase online listed a PN of 740043. Thanks


----------



## enginenewby (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks 30yeartech.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

zspinner said:


> I am looking for a link for a Tecumseh 7.0 Hp repair manual.
> It is a model OH195SA (OHSK70). Any help would be appreciated. The manual I found for purchase online listed a PN of 740043. Thanks


I think the manual you need is in the link below. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------



## kc9afz (Jan 30, 2009)

New here thanks for the help i am looking for a manual for a TECUMSEH Model# LH195SP-67514 Hope someone can help> Thanks again


----------



## Donlel (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm looking for repair manual for Craftsman Snowblower with a 11HP Tecumseh engine.
Sears engine # 143.031103
I think Tecumseh HMSK110 LH358SA 11HP-911304c.


----------

